# To or not to unroot



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay so here is my issue. My thunderbolt has the worse 4G LTE signal.. I live in Chicago and I know there signal is good but not this phone. Im constantly having to restart so I can get my 4G LTE coverage. So I wanna go to Verizon and have them send me a replacement but I wanna know is it worth going through the touble of unrooting the device, do they care. Has anyone sent in a rooted device to Verizon and had any problems?

I want to get a replacement so I can sell it as soon as verizon releases a better phone but at this point I think any phone would be a better replacement then this one. Im using the Thunderstick ROM and I'm not in love with it at all but none of these ROMs have seemed solid to me. I dunno hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're returning it to Verizon, absolutely unroot. It's not hard, you literally just flash two different files in hboot. Hardly a nuisance. There should be a sticky in the development forum on what to do.


----------



## Aquarius169 (Aug 8, 2011)

Use chingy gingeritis 3d v1.0 beta 7 it's a good tom and stable


----------



## Aquarius169 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good rom. Chingy gingeritis 3d rom


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gingeritis V1.2.1 is actually snappier and more stable IMO. It's straight Sense 2.1 though, no 3.0 elements like G3D.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like the issue isn't the ROM, it's the phone and the signal. I would absolutely unroot. I wouldn't risk paying the $500 or so for a new phone because you "voided your warranty."


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Might wana try a new sim card first , might be suprised...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Like everyone else said, unroot. There is a high chance that they won't take it back rooted. So unless you want to be stuck with the phone, unroot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

First try to flash a new radio, then sim card, then unroot back to stock (ROM, and Radio) see if it works then, if not send it back (unrooted)


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"Grnlantern79 said:


> First try to flash a new radio, then sim card, then unroot back to stock (ROM, and Radio) see if it works then, if not send it back (unrooted)


I would try this first. ^
I also had a VERY strange issue with data ... this past Friday I just lost it - no 3G, no 4G but calls and texts worked fine (as did wifi). I tried everything from flashing radios to wiping and flashing several ROMs and nothing got my data back. Called VZW support and they did not resolve it. The next morning I went to VZW and said the tech on the phone recommended a new Sim card (yeah so it was a little white lie) swapped it out and nothing still. At this point I figured it was time to unroot and bring my phone into the store. I downloaded the 2 files in jcases's unroot thread and flashed the stock un rooted RUU in hboot. Rebooted and data was working!!! So I proceeded to sign in and test my connection and it was working well. So, being I didn't flash the stock bootloader RUU I was sill s-off ... I flashed the rooted RUU from the root thread to obtain root again and everything has been fine since! 
Sorry for the long post, but maybe doing this will help you. I am not sure why I lost data like that or why flashing the unrooted RUU worked, but it was like an enima for my phone ;-) 
Good luck!


----------

